# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С Предприятие 8.3 Общие вопросы

## Глупая

Кажется уже пора открыть тему по 1С Предприятие 8.3. Я думаю проблем не мало.:confused:

----------


## ПЕЮ

Добрый день! Перешла на 8.3. Форма 4 ФСС за 2013 года заполняется с ошибками. Все проводки по начислению и уплате  взносов правильные. Что делать? Помогите плиз.

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Подскажите может есть у кого обработки (внешние) для 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.4.365) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.28.7)? (Выгрузка, загрузка данных(реализация, поступление товаров), перенумерация, формирование прихода на основании реализации)

----------


## lerikspb

Может кто сталкивался. Не загружаются выписки из интернет-банка. Пишет Неверный реквизит платежного документа, строка 42 ОКТМО=40284565000
принбанк.jpg Подскажите как быть?

----------


## lerikspb

Может кто сталкивался. Не загружаются выписки из интернет-банка. Пишет Неверный реквизит платежного документа, строка 42 ОКТМО=40284565000
принбанк.jpg Подскажите как быть?

----------


## enot_K

Обновить конфу, или эту строку удалить из файла

----------

lerikspb (29.01.2014)

----------


## lerikspb

Программа обновлена до конфигурация БП ред.3.0.28.12. Если удалить из файла строку, то просто не выдает ошибку, а данные то не загружаются.(

----------


## DMLangepas

есть и обработки и решения проблемы с платежками.
обновите конфу на 14 релиз и будет работать.
ФСС та же проблема, откройте платежки, перепроведите, если нет, то удаляйте и создайте аналогичну. На УФ это бывает.
обработки есть стандартные а можно и 8.3 запустить в обычном режиме и работать с обработкой для 8.2

----------

lerikspb (29.01.2014)

----------


## lerikspb

Всем спасибо за ответы! После обновления при удалении строки с октмо из файла все читается и загружается.

----------


## Tahsa

У меня тоже проблемка с 1С 8.3
Как в 8.3 проводится незавершенка?

----------


## Vid

У меня тоже постоянно возникают проблемы с 1С 8.3. Раньше уже думала возвратится к старенькой настроенной под мои запросы версии, мучилась, пробовала вносить изменения в конфигурацию,тратила много времени и нервов. Пока не поняла что без поддержки профессионалов не обойтись. Но и здесь оказалось не все так просто. Сменили не одну компанию, качественную и оперативную помощь найти нынче очень не просто. Сейчас по 1С обслуживаемся в Eviset.ru,- вроде адекватны, проблем пока что не было, а дальше посмотрим.

----------


## whatis

Помогите,пожалуйста!При обновлении платформы выдает ошибку,что делать,image-08-03-14-10-53.jpg

----------


## lerikspb

Добрый день. Может кто сталкивался... При нажатии кнопки Дт Кт выдает ошибку. Подскажите что делать?

----------


## DMLangepas

проблема с клиентом. Все работает в режиме тонкого клиента. Проще, запустите на С платформу с 1cv8s

----------


## lerikspb

А можно поподробнее что нужно сделать?)

----------


## DMLangepas

запустить 1cv8s в папке с платформой C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.4.***\bin

----------


## ogoeff456

Добрый день!
Обновил конфигурацию Бух.ПРОФ до 3.0.31.12. Стало вылазить напоминание о техподдержке пользователей. отключить напоминание можно только на 7 дней.такая проблема уже была на каком-то из этапов обновлений в версиях 2.0..... была сделана обработка внешняя добрыми людьми и проблема пропала. сейчас эта проблема возникла снова. не то чтобы остро, но тем не менее. старая обработка вроде как не подходит. может кто-нибудь подсказать как быть? как избавиться от этого навязчивого напоминания больше чем на 7 дней?

----------


## vadod

Подскажите где скачать платформу чтобы обновиться подписки на ИТС нет. Сейчас 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14) все легальное

----------


## ogoeff456

Платформа не обновляется. Полностью удаляется установленная платформа и ставится новая. скачать актуальную платформу можно в теме "полезные ссылки для скачивания". там есть тема "только платформы".  а вообще 8.1.15.14 довольно старая версия. а в этой теме обсуждаются проблемы 8.3

----------


## Chiefaccoutant

Не помогает этот способ.

Кто знает где скачать обновление конфигурации выше 3.0.30.17?

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Tahsa

Я обновляю здесь http://www.nado.in

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Не помогает этот способ.
> 
> Кто знает где скачать обновление конфигурации выше 3.0.30.17?
> 
> Спасибо заранее.


Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 ?

----------

